# Website darstellen Java



## IwiS (1. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe versucht folgenden Code zu schreiben, um den Quelltext einer Webseite auszulesen, jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob der Quellcode wirklich das tut, was er soll:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class Application extends JFrame
{
 BufferedReader in;
 String string;
 String result = " ";
 public static void main(String[] args)
 {
  final Application app = new Application();
  app.setLocation(500, 150);
  app.setSize(625, 575);
  app.setTitle("Browser");
  app.setVisible(true);
 }
 public Application()
 {
  try
  {
   URL url = new URL("http://www.google.de:80");
   URLConnection connection = url.openConnection();
   in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(connection.getInputStream()));
   String string = in.readLine();
  }
  catch(IOException e)
  {
   e.printStackTrace();
  }
  JLabel label = new JLabel(result + string);
  add(label, BorderLayout.CENTER);
 }
}
```
Wenn ich das Programm ausführe ist auf dem JLabel nur "null" zu lesen. Was hat es damit auf sich? Was sind die Ursache für diese Ausgabe, und was kann ich tun, um den Quellcode der Webseite zu bekommen?

lg IwiS


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Feb 2012)

String string;
+
String string = in.readLine();
=
zwei unterschiedliche Strings ! Lasse das String bei 
	
	
	
	





```
String string = in.readLine()
```
 weg !
Allerdings wird das sicherlich eine häßliche Ausgabe werden ;D


----------



## IwiS (1. Feb 2012)

Hi,

danke für den Tipp, hat funktioniert. Jetzt noch eine Frage, die mit Sicherheit etwas schwieriger ist. Wie kann ich es nun schaffen, den Quellcode in eine richtige Website umzuwandeln?

lg IwiS


----------



## mabuhay (5. Feb 2012)

Der gesamte Text im JLabel (wenn ich da richtig liege) muss richtig für html formatiert sein, also zwischen html-tags liegen (falls das nicht schon der Fall ist von der geladenen Webseite, wass ich eigentlich annehmen...):

```
new JLabel("<html><body>" + text + "</body></html>");
```


mfg


----------

